# شنط تيد بيكر تقليد ماركه درجه اولى ب 300 ريال لفتره محدوده



## qwer4313 (2 مارس 2013)

شنط تيد بيكر تقليد ماركه درجه اولى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لمحبين التميز والاناقه 
يوجد لدي شنط تيد بيكر تقليد ماركة درجه أولى 
الالوان 
بيج فيونكه ذهبي 
بيج فيونكه وردي 
بيج فيونكه اسود
وردي فيونكه ذهبي
اسود فيونكه ذهبي
سعر الشنطه 400 ريال سابقاً 

حاليا ب300 ريال فقط ولفتره محدوده

للطلبات
ابو محمد 
0544025881


----------

